# Hand crank bench drill



## bigbulb (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for more info about my newly found hand crank drill press in very good condition, my friend gave it to me for free. I can't find any further info about it , anyone please ? I uploaded a short video here:


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Show the front with the logo or label, please. Looks like it's in good condition.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's in the video*

You can pause the video then go full screen where it will show the logo. It has Chinese or Japanese characters and the maker's name.


https://youtu.be/4Zb-DIf8nN0?t=112


----------



## bigbulb (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks !

Thats my video I posted on youtube, the logo said: Wheel Brand Hand crank bench drill, 1/16~1/2 inch bit, Serial no.1369, Shanghai Machinery. 
Thats all I have, no production years printed. 

I don't have manual , and there are couple of knob/ caps and can't figure out what's the purpose. 
Thats why I searched around for further info , but no luck yet. 

I'm lucky and I'm happy its in good condition.


----------

